# The Naked Sailor (honestly!)



## LaFoto

*Resurrected thread: please start reading as of Post 25! OK?*
Just one first pic from the huge amount of holiday pics I took, I just feel I *have to* share this with you all *now* 







By the way: this was not quite as uncommon a sight to behold in the waters we cruised while on holidays than you might think!


----------



## Oldfireguy

Makes SPF of 40 seem a little more important.


----------



## LaFoto

:scratch: ... I don't understand your reply, Fred ...


----------



## stingray

SPF is a high level of sun protection in suncream  apparently it's bad for your skin and nothing over 30+ (which is very high anyway) is sold here in sunny Australia. 15+ is common... 30+ is anti-cancer stuff.. anything over is really heavy. nice pic btw.


----------



## LaFoto

I took this pic off a small motorised dingy (always in motion), and at the full 300mm of my tele-zoom lens, not quite sure with my own eyes if what I THOUGHT I was seeing was really WHAT I was seeing. And the little viewfinder image and later camera screen image did not really help me to determine if he WAS not wearing any clothes or if I got tricked into believing he wasn't. Only later, when the pic appeared on my computer screen, did I find out he REALLY was in the nude! 

(The "steady" ground I was on and the long focus account for the blurriness of the pic, I hope you'll all forgive me).


----------



## mentos_007

well he wanted to get a beautiful tan... everywhere...


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, and he wasn't the only one by far --- only I saw all the others from up front and just COULD NOT MAKE myself pick up the camera then!!!  (And the others were kind of too close for my liking, too)


----------



## Corry

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Canes

:lmao: OMG


----------



## DepthAfield

Be thankful he was sailing, and not jogging!


----------



## GoM

liberals

*shakes head*


----------



## Alex06

Oh,_ that_ kind of sailor.   So glad to see you back!:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DepthAfield

GoM said:
			
		

> liberals
> 
> *shakes head*


Liberals?  Wha the frick does that mean?


----------



## virenko

haha, how funny!


----------



## GoM

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Liberals?  Wha the frick does that mean?



Hippies


----------



## Antarctican

Heehee, funny!  Several really bad puns are racing through my mind, but I won't go there.


----------



## STL WRX

Thats awesome! That photo makes me laugh... good shot!


----------



## DepthAfield

GoM said:
			
		

> Hippies


Man Life on this planet would be groovy if hippies were in power.  Hmm Imagine a stoned White House.


----------



## BubblePixel

Funny!!!

Must be slippery after a wave crashes... 

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Xmetal

No one told him it's rude to point!


----------



## Lensmeister

He's a likeable chap .... but can he carry two cups of coffee and a 5 ring doughnuts ?


----------



## Hfry

Hmm......... Nice Boat.  Laser Or SailFish. Or a TR-3000? Not sure.  Thats pretty Narr... I live on Lake Mich. I would Capsize that Guy in Seconds if i saw a Naked Guy Sailn.    Funny pic. Props. ha. ha ha


----------



## Hfry

Hmm......... Nice Boat.  Laser Or SailFish. Or a TR-3000? Not sure.  Thats pretty Narr... I live on Lake Mich. I would Capsize that Guy in Seconds if i saw a Naked Guy Sailn.    Funny pic. Props. ha ha ha


----------



## Knopka

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, I know I'm digging up an ancient old thread of mine, but while I really had "resolved" (cough-cough) never to enter any more photos in the local paper's monthly photo competition, I suddenly came across this photo once again and thought, hey, maybe I should enter this one into the "Summer Vacation" (see Battou, I'm no longer saying "holidays" here now) competition for this month, after all? Just for the fun of it?

I worked on the photo once again, so here is my today's edit:







What do you say? Should I enter it, or should I stick to my resolve?


----------



## Big Mike

Go for it.


----------



## Alex_B

go for it! the edit is really an improvement.

It is holiday season over here by the way


----------



## LaFoto

Hmmm. You both say "Go for it!" ?
When I was so unhappy with the jury last time over their letting an all blurry photo win?
But you're right: I cannot lose a thing!
Well, I still got time until next week on Thursday to hand it in ... I might do, or I might NOT do...


----------



## Hobbes

eww he's not just naked he's fat too
well I am lucky for haven't seen a nudist in the real life at least not yet


----------



## LaFoto

Oh well, there were a good many of them in that part of Germany (formerly East-Germany). Nudists, that is.


----------



## Crazydad

I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight......:stun:


----------



## shenzee

Now that's something...  There's nothing more than a perfectly even tan right?


----------



## LaFoto

You're probably right about that, shenzee, though I know I can live easily with either no tan at all (best for me!) or an uneven one (clothes marks on me!). But each to their own, eh?
And I hope this photo is not too shocking for some... who now can no longer sleep?


----------



## Crazydad

Shocking, no. Frightening, yes.....


----------



## LaFoto

:scratch: Now I get to thinking (about the photo contest on "Summer Vacation"): the winner in February on the theme "Bizarre Worlds" was a photo of a naked cyclist in the centre of London (several, but the fat one with green hair made the photo the winning photo, I should think: see_here ) - if I now choose a photo with a naked sailor, it might be considered a "copy cat"? Maybe I should stick to my resolve and NOT submit any more photos to said contest???


----------



## abraxas

LaFoto said:


> :scratch: Now I get to thinking ...
> 
> ... it might be considered a "copy cat"? Maybe I should stick to my resolve and NOT submit any more photos to said contest???



And they shoot you if you don't win?


----------



## LaFoto

No. In that case I'd be dead x-times over ...


----------



## abraxas

LaFoto said:


> No. In that case I'd be dead x-times over ...



Aw, send them the naked guy picture then.


----------

